# Best metallic chrome vinyl for black cotton



## vonroxy (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been experimenting with a few different metallic silver/chrome transfer vinyls, but haven't been too impressed.

Any brand recommendations? What I didn't like about what I tried was that the finished look crackled, and the edges wanted to lift up. I want a clean mirror finish.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Unsure if there is any vinyl on the market that will replicate what you want, although my experience with the specialty films for apparel is somewhat limited. 

I believe most of the higher end brands use foil based transfers though, if that helps. Foil gives a nice shine, although it requires plastisol to bind to, so essentially the shirt is screen printed, then foil applied overtop, the foil adheres to the plastisol after heat setting but not to the cotton.


----------



## moment (Sep 30, 2008)

Have you tried Joto paper's super metallic silver, I have a sample here that looks just like the chrome finish you're looking for. I haven't actually tried it but I haven't had problems with any of the other vinyl from them.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I would recommend the Spectra Alloy at Imprintables Warehouse. It has the metallic finish, but it is soft to the touch and stretches, so it doesn't make the fabric crinkle or look like it wants to come off the shirt. 

Imprintables Warehouse | SPECTRA® Alloy


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

allhamps said:


> I would recommend the Spectra Alloy at Imprintables Warehouse. It has the metallic finish, but it is soft to the touch and stretches, so it doesn't make the fabric crinkle or look like it wants to come off the shirt.


i agree. i use the elctric orange and electric pink alot for accent colors. on black they look awesome. imprintables also sells a foil, glitz, alloy, glow and a new product called lavender shimmer heat press material and a couple of other things i want to try.


----------



## TheBishopWay (Jan 12, 2010)

moment said:


> Have you tried Joto paper's super metallic silver, I have a sample here that looks just like the chrome finish you're looking for. I haven't actually tried it but I haven't had problems with any of the other vinyl from them.


Actually as a matter of fact, we're currently using tonnes of the stuff! Its actually really good. You have to be super careful with the pressure when applying to make sure it doesn't bubble, and let customers know that if they machine wash and throw in the dryer it WILL get wrinkled. 

BUT if you do all this correctly, you have god-honest look-at-your-face-in-it chrome on your shirt. Lasts good too, but you HAVE to take care of it. 

We had a couple of customers complain of the designs lifting up, but we think its just a few shirts, rather than the vinyl. 

We have test shirts that have survived 20+ vigorous washes with no lifting.


----------



## independent167 (Jul 30, 2009)

if anyone has any suggestions?.....

ive recently completed an order of two dozen hoodies for a customer, overlaying multi colour vinyls. they have just been returned because the chrome has peeled off. The chrome vinyl pressed directly onto the garment is fine but I have overlayed chrome vinyl onto fluorescent orange hotflex vinyl and this has all lifted off.

is there any trade secrets or tips/hints out there for this kind of thing? or is it just a case 'dont' overlay chrome vinyl onto standard colours.

This is the 'Silver Chrome' vinyl i bought for the job.......


Mulberry Design + Print | Sign Vinyl - Application Tape - Sign Making Accessories


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't layer anything over flourescent or any other "specialty" vinyl.


----------



## TheBishopWay (Jan 12, 2010)

TheBishopWay said:


> Actually as a matter of fact, we're currently using tonnes of the stuff! Its actually really good. You have to be super careful with the pressure when applying to make sure it doesn't bubble, and let customers know that if they machine wash and throw in the dryer it WILL get wrinkled.
> 
> BUT if you do all this correctly, you have god-honest look-at-your-face-in-it chrome on your shirt. Lasts good too, but you HAVE to take care of it.
> 
> ...


After a while, its looking like quite a number of customers are complaining of the vinyl peeling up. We've discontinued it because the last thing I want is a couple of hundred shirts getting returned for bad vinyl. 

I'm not sure if its our press or what, but it seems like some of the stuff presses on perfectly and other times it just peels right off... without even washing. 

I've heard that metallic colors are really hard to get right?


----------

